# what can go in the septic system? cleaning paint brushes



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

I am a painter, and clean out paint brushes at home. My next house is on a septic system, was wondering if I should be putting that water in the septic, I only use latex paints, which claim to be 100% water based. 

I get it fairly clean before I start, and maybe use 5 gallons of water while doing it. The septic leaches into back yard.

have a nice day
FT


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't suppose that stuff should have gone into the sewer system of your last location, either.....

The govt overseers are real good at telling you what not to do. But they don't often have real solutions to a question like this.

For example, oil filters. You may not put in landfill. You may not burn them. They weakly suggest taking them to an approved disposal site or approved collection place. But then, the only approved collection site is 100 miles away in downtown megalopolis, and there are no approved disposal sites at all because you are not a resident of the very few counties that have such.

So, where do they think the stuff goes?

Anyhow, sorry for going off topic.

I don't think that waste water is going to be at all good for your septic tank. I do not have a good alternative for you tho.

Paul


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't put it in the septic.. No telling if it might wreck the bacterial process or not... better safe than sorry... .

I'd clean them in a bucket, then dump that somewhere out back.. Of course, I'm sure that's not environmentally correct either, but at least it's not messing up your expensive septic system.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

While I really dont think the amount of paint involved from cleaning brushes is going to hurt a septic system, I would rather not have such things in mine. I recommend washing the brushes outside somewhere. My septic/plumbing system is set up in such a manner that you would have to clean them in the toilet to get any paint in the tank. All other drains go into a gray water system. I did that primarily to keep the bleach, antibacterial soaps and detergents out of the septic. Didnt figure the bacteria in the tank would like that kinda stuff.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Septic systems are designed to treat normal houshold wastes - end of story. Any thing that is not your typical organic by-product, TP, food wastes, soaps, and detergents can cause problems - even these "typical" waste products can cause problems if in excess.

Latex paints contain chemicals than can be toxic to septic bacteria and materials that can stay suspended for a long time. Thispaint suspension will make its way thru the septic tank and into the drainfield where it can coat and seal the soil in the drainfield. Please find another way to clean your painting supplies.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

My septic system is over 20 years old. All the paint from my brushes; latex or oil based goes down the drain, along with paint thiner to clean them. I have not had any issues with the septic system in twenty years. I never add any thing special like extra bacteria, never had to have it pump. I usually only have one painting project a year so there is never an excess of paint in the system. I am not recommend you do it or criticizing those who have said otherwise; just telling what I do.

Cabin Fever, I wholeheartedly agree with your signature line.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I've washed out our brushes, but that is only our house, not high quantity as you would end up using. Probably safer to have a bucket of water and rinse in there, let it settle, pour out clean water and let the rest evaporate. Use a new bucket the next time and then scrape the leftovers into that first bucket, unless it's able to dry hard, then just reuse until full to discard in trash.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The mildewcides in some paints would not be good for a septic system. Buy a bag of play sand, get a mortar mixing box and drill some holes in the bottom. Fill it with the sand, place it on a gravel drive or walkway and dump your paint wash water in it. The sand should filter out the solids. Anything that makes it through might limit weed growth (but don't rely on that).


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

uhg, that is going to suck in the winter time.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Do your wintertime clean-up in a 5 gallon bucket in the utility tub, and pour the waste outside as Harry suggested.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

farmerted said:


> uhg, that is going to suck in the winter time.


yes it does.

I use a garden hose with a brass shutoff, 2-3 5 gallon buckets. Set the end on slow, fills the bucket 1/2 way while you thrash the brush in the other 1/2 filled bucket. Dump where drains away in cold weather.

You really do have to take the clean brush inside and give it some soap and warm water, at least once in awhile.

Bucket in the sink works. Yes it is a pain.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Paint is made to seal surfaces. Leach fields are expensive. As Cabin Fever said, paint that gets through to the leach field would end up sealing the pores of the leach field, and when your leach field no longer functions and needs replacing it gets costly. If it would damage soil structure when just poured on the soil, then it will damage soil structure when it goes through a septic system. However, poured on the soil, you can just dig it up, spade, fork, rototiller or plough. Buried in your expensive leach field is not a good idea.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Once again this forum has given me the answer, not the answer I was hoping for, but the answer of my question nonetheless. I love this thing.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd be more concerned with clogging the soil pores then harming the bacteria. You have to understand that this guy isa painter by trade...we ain't talking a few dirty brushes a year...maybe a few everyday.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Studhauler said:


> My septic system is over 20 years old. All the paint from my brushes; *latex or oil based goes down the drain*, along with *paint thiner* to clean them.


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have painted for a living for the past 40 years belive me when i tell you it does not belong in a septic systems . I drag a hose out thru the woods and use ample water to thin it out until it is almost clear.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

this house actually has two kitchens, one in the garage, I think I might try to turn that one into a filtering system, something similar to a simple grey water system connected to several 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm a process engineer for a Wastewater Treatment Plant at a major industrial facility in the Baton Rouge, LA area. Been here 19 years. Won't say who it is because you guys will hang me. But you can put anything into your septic system in moderation. I even put bleach, ammonia, soaps/surfactants, gasoline/mineral spirits for cleaning paint brushes, other chemicals, even small amounts of cooking oil and degreasers....anything. Here at the plant, we have everything from lube oil, ethylene, sewage, surfactants, chlorine/caustic, all sorts of solvents...EVERYTHING and the bacteria consume it. Our WW system is nothing more than a Mo-Dad on Steroids but it has the same bacteria in it as a septic system, only hundreds of thousands of pounds of it where a septic system might have a total of 10 pounds of viable bacteria. But it has to be in moderation and the bacteria have to be acclimated to it. We have new plants that come on line at our site all the time and send us new wastewater contaminants that we have to remove 99% of. The first 2-3 weeks are usually hard, but after the bacteria get acclimated, we attain the 99% degradation. If you shock them once a month with 20 gallons of paint, forget it. They won't degrade it. But spread the 20 gallons over 30 days, a little at a time, no sweat. Your bacteria in your septic system will evolve and acclimate to consume the waste you feed it. Just make sure your oxygen level is sufficient so they don't go anaerobic and your population will evolve, acclimate, and degrade.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

rwinsouthla said:


> ....Just make sure your oxygen level is sufficient so they don't go anaerobic and your population will evolve, acclimate, and degrade.


Most homes have a septic tank to a drainfield. There is no oxygen in a septic tank, the bacteria in the tank are all anaerobic. Of course, there are new residential systems on the market that aerate the wastewater prior to disposal to the drainfield (similar to activated sludge at a W***). These new systems are expensive, use electricity, and require periodic maintenance by a professional. They do, however, provide a very clean wastewater that is discharged to the drainfield.

Here in Minnesota - and other northern states - there isn't a lot of biological activity taking place in the septic tank due to cold soil temperatures. The septic tank simply acts as a primary clarifier.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I mostly use watercolors, which are a non issue... but I have been slowly getting back into water based Oil paints....
So this info is good to know. Thanks!


----------

